# SF AAAC night out 2...sign in if youre interested



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Just wondering if any of my local AAAC friends wanted to do another get together some time in the future...I know the holidays would probably be a bit too hectic to organize something like this...but I was thinking sometime around the end of January or beginning of February would be good (in fact, I probably wont be able to commit to a date that's before then)...plus, it gives us alot of time to plan that way...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I was actually hoping we could do another Friday again in December. While I love the nip of the air in December, the weather tends to turn gray and rainy after New Year's. But everyone probably has holiday plans.

Anyway, I'm in town until the 27th, then back after January 10th. Every day is open except Saturday.


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I am interested. After the holidays would be better for me.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

I didn't see this, so I started a different thread. 

As I said in the other thread--how about Drinks and Desert? 



This could be the last day of the rest of your life


----------



## vijay toke (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm in, too. While December could work, the holidays are closing in fast. I would also vote for after the holidays. Any thoughts on venue? I like Petro's idea of drinks and dessert. Cigars afterward are, of course, always a possibility...

Vijay Toke


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

This may be way too late, but I'll be up in the city on Sunday the 18th, doing my usual rounds at the stores near Union Square. If anyone was planning to be out there that day, let me know. Otherwise, I'll see you guys in January.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AMVanquish_
> 
> This may be way too late, but I'll be up in the city on Sunday the 18th, doing my usual rounds at the stores near Union Square. If anyone was planning to be out there that day, let me know. Otherwise, I'll see you guys in January.


Probably too late.

January is going to be Nuts for me--I'm starting a new job (VMware hired me KNOWING that I had to go do Air Force Stuff for 3 months starting in Feburary), moving to a new Apartment, packing for a 3 month trip to Biloxi MS, etc.

However I might be able to fit something in--my wife would probably appreciate the chance to go out.

This could be the last day of the rest of your life


----------



## prato (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll be in town only through New Years. I hope to meet some of you guys one of these times, though.

Petro: I am loving ESX Server. Congratulations for getting on with VM!


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I will be free around New Year's if we want to do it then to include Prato.


----------



## prato (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks Gong Tao Jai, but I'd have to see the majority miss an event on the behalf of one guy from out-of-town. I'm up there fairly regularly, so I will make it to an event soon enough!


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

We are kicking around the idea of heading out to SF for New Year's Eve. There is a great party the SF Symphony puts on each year (a NYE party, of course) and they have Peter Mitun (of Carlyle Hotel fame) and his big band playing in the new year following a bunch of good earlier acts. So, anyone wanna come along to that? It is a black tie dinner dance. 

If we come out we will be there on the first too and could meet some AAAC memebers that evening if anyone has the remaining energy. We have to return on Tuesday this trip as Mrs. DEG has to be back to work at the hospital on Wed....she's the only radiologist there that day!

Dan


----------



## SmartDresser (Jan 10, 2005)

Sounds like fun. I work retail in Union Square and will be busy until the end of January with Christmas and Nordstrom's Half Year Sale. Chinese New Year is early this year. But I will visit this site often until then.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

I'm local, Palo Alto, and would be interested.
January would probably be better, although
the week between Christamas and New Years
might be possible


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I am free around New Year's or anytime in January. It looks like it's about time for us to actually set a date and start hashing out the details.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

...aggreed...

well, it looks like I really wont be available until 1/20 (and then every weekend after that, but , if it's more convienient for everybody else to get together earlier than that, then, by all means...go on without me...I mean, I'd hate to miss it, but I dont want to make things too inconvienient for everybody else...plus, I'm sure there will be more get togethers in the future...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## vijay toke (Oct 31, 2004)

I am out of town for New Year's Eve but am available throughout much of January (except for the 19th through 21st). 

What dates in January work for everyone else?

Vijay Toke


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by vijay toke_
> 
> I am out of town for New Year's Eve but am available throughout much of January (except for the 19th through 21st).
> What dates in January work for everyone else?


Bump.

I'm up against the same exclusions.

This could be the last day of the rest of your life
Lenovo and Amazon SUCK:


----------



## BYoung (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd enjoy joining in as well. I suspect we need a solid months notice, so that all the schedules can be adjusted. And since Valentines day is coming up, we might want to wait past then. Agreed?
Friday make the most sense for everyone?
Dinner or simply dessert and drinks/coffee?
Any other ideas or questions?

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I was hoping your first name might be Bryant. We need some to sack anyone entering the restaurant with bad improper sleeve length on a jacket.

February should be great, as long as we pick a dry weekend.


----------



## vijay toke (Oct 31, 2004)

February is starting to fill up quickly. Why don't we toss out dates in February and March that work for us. I'll start. 

Right now, it looks like I am open February 10 or 24 (for Fridays). In March, I am free on the same dates, the 10th or 24th.

How about everyone else?

Vijay Toke


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

Those dates are fine for me.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

All these dates work for me, but I'm more partial to the March dates, if you guys don't mind waiting so long.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

those days will probably work for me aswell...although pinning down a date in March may be a bit tricky...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

So, it looks like February 24th is a winner. If there are no objections, we can start thinking about a venue.


----------



## BYoung (Jun 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AMVanquish_
> 
> So, it looks like February 24th is a winner. If there are no objections, we can start thinking about a venue.


The 24th works for me, we doing dinner, drinks or both?

How about Bix for both, and folks can join in on which ever part they prefer?

Cheers,
Brian

"Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away."
~Philip K. Dick


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I second the motion for Bix.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Sounds good...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I just read Bix's review on Cigar Aficionado, it sounds perfect. Gabba Goul, did you say you had some Cubans?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AMVanquish_
> 
> I just read Bix's review on Cigar Aficionado, it sounds perfect. Gabba Goul, did you say you had some Cubans?


No such luck...but I can deffinatley supply some good Dominicans...

*****
"When you wear lapels like the swellest of swells, you can pass any mirror and...
*smile*
...You've either got or you haven't got style!!!"​


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Anyone interested in going to Jan Wahl's Oscar Party at the Pan Pacific? It's probably not cheap, but black tie functions are so rare out here.


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I think we need a head count for February 24th so somebody can make a reservation.It looks like Byoung, AMVanquish, Gabba and I are in. Vijay, Smartdresser, Petro, Comrade, Prato?


----------



## vijay toke (Oct 31, 2004)

The 24th looks good for me. I'm in. As for Jan Wahl's party, I'm willing to give it a shot, but we may just be better off with Bix. I think we have more flexibility that way. Is the plan to go to Shanghai 1930 for cigars after dinner?

Vijay Toke


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Gong Tao Jai_
> 
> I think we need a head count for February 24th so somebody can make a reservation.It looks like Byoung, AMVanquish, Gabba and I are in. Vijay, Smartdresser, Petro, Comrade, Prato?


I think I/we might be able to make it on the 24th.

Of course, if there is good snow in the Sierras...

The French are a smallish, monkey-looking bunch and not dressed any better, on average, than the citizens of Baltimore. True, you can sit outside in Paris and drink little cups of coffee, but why this is more stylish than sitting inside and drinking large glasses of whiskey I don't know.
P.J. O'Rourke


----------



## vijay toke (Oct 31, 2004)

So I just realized I had forgotten about a work function the evening of the 24th. However, it should be over by 9:00 or 9:30 at the latest, so I still should be able to meet you all for drinks/cigars/etc. after dinner. What time is everyone thinking about meeting up?

Vijay

Vijay Toke


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I was thinking like last time, around 8:30. Does that work for everyone?


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

8:30 works very well for me.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

another vote for 8:30...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## vijay toke (Oct 31, 2004)

8:30 should be fine. If my first event is running long, I might be there a little after that (probably 9:00 or 9:15).

So our venue is Bix? I love that place. Looking forward to seeing you all...



Vijay Toke


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

Do you think I should join?

I have never been to such an event involving a message board.

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

All fellow forum members are welcome.

You could always bring a can of pepper spray, in case we turn out to be some pagan cult. And make a note of all the exits before you come in.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

From what I understand it is supposed to be on Feb 24 at 8:30 at Bix in San Francisco?

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I will not be able to come.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Since we have one who can't make it and one who has to catch up, should we look into the possibility of moving down one week, or is that even worse for everyone?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

That would be fine with me...I'll be pretty flexible for the next couple of weeks...perhaps we should make it a week later???

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## vijay toke (Oct 31, 2004)

March 3 is not great for me. The 24th is fine; I may be just a little later. My first event starts in the early evening. If we move to March 3, I will likely not be able to make it.

Vijay Toke


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Well, judging from the reception(or lack thereof) for the date change, let's go back to the original date for now. BYoung, Labelking and Petro, can you reconfirm for the 24th by this Friday? We should probably call in the reservation one week in advance.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

I have no problems with the 24th.

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> I have no problems with the 24th.
> *"Assommons les pauvres."
> Charles Baudelaire*


I want pictures of the elusive LK!

*************
RJman. Accept no imitations.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> Do you think I should join?
> 
> ...


Neither have I. It all seems a little fightening.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is up to me to be the Imperial Countess Triangi-Taglion and hide behind a heavy screen and hand out gifts of ivory walking sticks and tickets.

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by iammatt_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you joining?

*"In truth, I am not altogether wrong to consider dandyism a form of religion."

Charles Baudelaire*


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

No answer?

*'The kind of acting I used to enjoy no longer exists because your prime consideration is the budget, running time, the cost - and whether they'll understand it in Milwaukee.'*

*Dirk Bogarde*


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> No answer?
> 
> ...


Whoops. I have plans next Friday. I do await pictures.


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AMVanquish_
> 
> Well, judging from the reception(or lack thereof) for the date change, let's go back to the original date for now. BYoung, Labelking and Petro, can you reconfirm for the 24th by this Friday? We should probably call in the reservation one week in advance.


The wife may have to work late so it may just be desert and drinks for us, but I'll be there.

The French are a smallish, monkey-looking bunch and not dressed any better, on average, than the citizens of Baltimore. True, you can sit outside in Paris and drink little cups of coffee, but why this is more stylish than sitting inside and drinking large glasses of whiskey I don't know.
P.J. O'Rourke


----------



## vijay toke (Oct 31, 2004)

Looking forward to it. See you all at Bix at 9-ish.

Vijay Toke


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

The reservation has been made for seven people(including BYoung, in case he's been away from the PC.) Once again, it's under the name of our guru Andy. There was no opening for 8:30, so 9pm was the best I can do. If you'd like to see the reservation on Opentable, send me your email and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## BYoung (Jun 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AMVanquish_
> 
> The reservation has been made for seven people(including BYoung, in case he's been away from the PC.) Once again, it's under the name of our guru Andy. There was no opening for 8:30, so 9pm was the best I can do. If you'd like to see the reservation on Opentable, send me your email and I'll forward it to you.


Thank you! I will be there...

Cheers,
Brian

"Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away."
~Philip K. Dick


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm not going to be able to attend...sorry...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## vijay toke (Oct 31, 2004)

I will be there but can only stay for a drink or two...unfortunately, I now have to be up quite a bit earlier tomorrow that I had anticipated. Looking forward to seeing you all this evening...

Vijay Toke


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

We (my wife and I) may not put in an apperance this evening. A prior engagement with Mr. Rhinovirus is running a bit long.

The French are a smallish, monkey-looking bunch and not dressed any better, on average, than the citizens of Baltimore. True, you can sit outside in Paris and drink little cups of coffee, but why this is more stylish than sitting inside and drinking large glasses of whiskey I don't know.
P.J. O'Rourke


----------



## BYoung (Jun 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by petro_
> 
> We (my wife and I) may not put in an apperance this evening. A prior engagement with Mr. Rhinovirus is running a bit long.
> 
> ...


Is anybody still going this evening? Do we have "quorum" or should we reschedule to next Friday? I'm still game, but if we can have a better turn out next weekend, we should probably delay...

Cheers,
Brian

"Reality is that which, when you stop believing in it, doesn't go away."
~Philip K. Dick


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

I'm leaving in about 30 minutes. I'm driving up from the South Bay, so I hope _somebody_ shows up!

Right now, there are three of us for dinner with Vijay coming along shortly.

I put my own credit card down for the reservation, so I'm in for sure. I hope you two can make it!


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

Just a couple of photos from the event, captured by my crappy camcorder, which is not very good with still shots.

Petro and wife:


The much anticipated Labelking and Vijay:



Petro took two more with a better camera, but unfortunately, without Vijay.


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AMVanquish_
> 
> Just a couple of photos from the event, captured by my crappy camcorder, which is not very good with still shots.
> 
> ...


I can't see the pics.


----------



## RichardS (Nov 20, 2004)

> quote:I can't see the pics.


Me too.


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

Gentlemen,

Did it actually take place, February 24th.?
If so, I regret that I had a previous, but might
have been able to join in after 10 PM.

Please keep me posted on your next soiree
I'll try to monitor this space in the meantime.

Regards,

Roger Sack


----------



## DEG (Jan 29, 2005)

HEY GABBA, MY BRIONI-LOVING FRIEND, 

HERE IS AN UPDATE: I AM HEADING OUT YOUR WAY AND WILL BE IN SF ON ON BUSINESS THE WEEK BEFORE FRI. AND SAT. EVENINGS (SANS MRS. DEG, TO OUR MUTUAL DISMAY, BUT SHE CANNOT GET OUT OF MEDICAL OBLIGATIONS). SO, THAT IS FRIDAY, MAY 20 AND SAT, MAY 21. THUS, I AM ON MY OWN AND LOOKING FOR A GOOD DINNER AND SOME EXCELLENT COMPANY TOO BOOT.

SO, WHAT SAY WE GET TOGTHTER FOR DINNER WITH SOME AAAC FRIENDS IN THE SF BAY AREA ONE OF THOSE NIGHTS AND DEBATE THE RELATIVE MERITS OF POCKET SQUARES IN THE CURRENT DUMBED DOWN, UNSHAVEN, TEE SHIRTED ERA??!! 

ANDY ARE YOU IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD THAT WEEKEND?

Dan


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DEG_
> 
> HEY GABBA, MY BRIONI-LOVING FRIEND,
> 
> ...


sounds good to me...lets try and hash out something deffinate, then we can discuss the particulars as the time draws closer...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I wish I could be there. I will be in town next week to run some 200mi relay race in Napa. I wish I could spend some time soaking up sartorial pleasures but alas, I am on the red eye back to Dallas Sunday nite.

"...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bwep_
> 
> I wish I could be there. I will be in town next week to run some 200mi relay race in Napa. I wish I could spend some time soaking up sartorial pleasures but alas, I am on the red eye back to Dallas Sunday nite.
> 
> "...always aspire to live simply and elegantly." - Madeleine Finn


Too bad...but if you do find that you have a few spare hours, and are in the mood sfor some serious fragerance shopping, let me know...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------

